# Hello ! 69 GTO Front turn signal bracket?



## Alex69GTO (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello ! Im restoring a 69 GTO and was hoping someone could help me out. I cant find what the front signal light housing bolts to to stay put in the front bumper. Is it a bracket or a clip or maybe im overlooking something really simple ? Ive been looking all over the internet and cant seem to find anything. If anyone has any info such as part number or where to find it or what its called its much appreciated !
Thanks in advance :smile3:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lots of '69 owners here. someone should have the details for you.
If after a few days you don't hear anything, try calling Ames Performance at 1-800-421-2637. They would know since they are the largest supplier of Pontiac parts around. They've helped me out on more than one occasion and had the necessary parts.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the parking lamps bolt into each pocket of the valance on a '69 GTO, not to the bumper. a black paint dipped stamped steel reinforcement bracket fits behind each parking light bucket. Memory serves right, the filler pops into the valance, then the long chrome plated Phillips headed screws go through each side of the chrome bezel, then through the lens, then back through the bucket & into the small tubular type holes in each end of the retainer bracket. Basically sandwiches the asm together. I sold my last pair of original '69 GTO parkamp asms with reinf brackets little over two years ago, or would attempt to take a pic. all pieces are reproduced, believe the repro lens have "70" on them, which is a problem for many of us.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree: Yep, no bracket. The parking light/turn signal housing "bucket" inserts into the valance from the front side, then there's a stamp sheet metal piece that bolts to the back side of the bucket and has "ears" (for lack of a better term) that contact the back side of the valance that, together with the outer lip of the bucket from the front, clamp the whole assembly in place.

Insert the lamp bucket into the valance from the front, then this piece bolts onto the back side of the bucket.
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...57R&order_number_e=NDI4MjEyNg==
&web_access=Y
The valance itself ends up being 'sandwiched' between the two.

Bear


----------



## Alex69GTO (Mar 14, 2017)

WOW thank you guys for the awesome info thats exactly what i needed to know just ordered the parts! im also just curious about the round holes on the right and left side of the valance do lights go there too ?
Thanks again guys


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Alex69GTO said:


> WOW thank you guys for the awesome info thats exactly what i needed to know just ordered the parts! im also just curious about the round holes on the right and left side of the valance do lights go there too ?
> Thanks again guys


Indeed there are...

Palladium Silver 1969 GTO Convertible - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=M451&order_number_e=NDI4MjEyNg==
&web_access=Y
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=B206&order_number_e=NDI4MjEyNg==
&web_access=Y

Bear


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> :agree: Yep, no bracket. The parking light/turn signal housing "bucket" inserts into the valance from the front side, then there's a stamp sheet metal piece that bolts to the back side of the bucket and has "ears" (for lack of a better term) that contact the back side of the valance that, together with the outer lip of the bucket from the front, clamp the whole assembly in place.
> 
> Insert the lamp bucket into the valance from the front, then this piece bolts onto the back side of the bucket.
> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...57R&order_number_e=NDI4MjEyNg==
> ...


Hey, I'm just about to remove my 69 turn signal housings to remove surface rust. How do I get to the back of them to remove the clamp piece?
Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go ahead and remove the valance. It's not hard to do. If you're careful, you can leave the top center screw that goes into the vertical brace where the hood release is loosely attached. With all the other screws out, the whole valance will drop down at the rear and sort of swing forward, maybe enough to give you access.


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Great.
Thanks


----------

